# Platy fish at the bottom of the tank



## vikram (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a 6 month male platy fish lying at the bottom of the tank. He swimis to the surface to get the flakes and comes back down after a while. This is a NPT with zero ammonia, nitrites and nitrates for over 4 months. All remaining fish - 2 male playts and guppies including fry are all doing OK. temperate is 26 deg. I just did a 25% water change is there anyting else I can do ?


----------



## vikram (Feb 17, 2014)

5 days later the fish is still alive. It seems to be swim bladder. It swims up during feeding time and falls back doen again. What caused it I don't know. It has white poo do thinking an infection. All other fishes are ok. Any suggestions . If the fish is suffering with poor prognosis id rather euthanize.


----------



## GlitterGourami (Oct 22, 2013)

From what I've read (though I've never dealt with it myself), white feces (which may also look stringy/mucousy) can be a sign of internal parasites. I assume that this fish's feces are different from those of the other fish in the tank? (who are presumably eating the same food). Since he's still eating, I would treat him with medicated food - I'm not sure what is available locally, so you may need to mix medication into food yourself (I've done this by adding a few drops of water to a freeze-dried food, like daphnia, then adding the medication and making little balls out of the mix to then offer the fish). You would want to treat with something like metronidazole and/or praziquantel. I would also quarantine him, as I would guess that this could be contagious.


----------

